# Bow questions



## Yeoman4514 (May 9, 2015)

Guys I bought a Bear Attitude Bow back in 2015 with the intent to get in to bow hunting. I have never been able to find the time and now with the family growing. It?s not looking like I will. So I?m trying to sell it but not haveing much luck. Any ideas on price or how to go about selling it. It?s pretty much brand new. 
Thanks.


----------

